# A Positive Legator Review



## HereComesTreble (Nov 30, 2019)

*Legator N7FOD-EB*

25.5″-27″ Multi Scale 7 string
Mahogany Body , Buckeye top
5pc Mahogany/Maple Neck, Ebony FB
Injection Molded Graphite Nut
Grover Tuners (I upgraded to locking tuners)
Custom Passive Alnico V
14″ radius
3 way toggle switch , Master Volume
I recently received my new Ninja 7 string, and I am very impressed. The further back you go, the more horror stories you can find about Legator Guitars, and a long list of unhappy customers. That seems to be changing slowly but surely. Even through the negative reviews, a lot of them talk about how great the neck is, which is one of the main things that caught my eye. Another thing I noticed was a lot of the poor reviews were of the B stock or $300-$400 range. With more good reviews coming out, and a good sale going on, I figured I would roll the dice before they sold out. I could not be happier with it.
I am a fan of this body style from a couple of companies, so I think it looks awesome. Other than one or two small glue spots that rubbed out, and the s/n tag a little off, I have not found any cosmetic blemishes. The monorail bride that comes on it is great. It came out of the box set up with low action that did not buzzl or fret out. The neck really does live up to the hype! The closest thing I have found to compare it to is my Schecter Banshee 8. The neck is thin, with the curve of the neck small enough that it almost feels flat. Very comfortable. The multi scale didn't take long to get used to at all. It is only a 1.5" difference. The locking tuners are holding up great so I dont think I will have to worry about the tuning issue I have seen in past reviews. It is a *reversed?* In-line 7 headstock, with the 7th string being the longest. I have a 6 string Schecter that is set up like this and I really like it. It seems to add just enough tension to the lower strings, which allowed me to drop to a lighter string gauge. The Legator pickups are pretty damn good for stock pickups. They tuned up nice for my heavy tone, and cleaned up pretty good for a light distortion clean tone. Another thing that stands out is how light the guitar is, without feeling cheap. All in all I think it is a great guitar, especially for the sale price I was able to pick it up for. I am sold on Legator, and plan on buying another one in the future after the new pickups have been out. Hopefully the quality control issue continues to get more reliable because I like what they are doing as a company.


----------



## shupe13 (Nov 30, 2019)

Congrats!

I love my Ninja 7 and I'm already contemplating an 8 string from Legator.


----------



## yellowv (Nov 30, 2019)

Congrats. I also recently got a Legator that is fantastic as well. However you will probably soon learn that no matter what some will always have to voice their opinions on this company even if they are turning things around.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 30, 2019)

Meh, I'm torn on this company.

Generally I find people that disparage guitar companies rather melodramatic. You can easily find horrible reviews about a lot of brands that are altogether very credible, with a huge success rate of fantastic guitars, be it Kiesel, Strandberg, anything really. If it exists SOMEONE HATES IT AND THEY'RE GOING TO TELL YOU.

Legator might just be on my exceptions list though, based on the facts that they've had _so many _terrible guitars sent out _so often. _Obviously I just got one that was pretty shitty, and generally I'm not even all that salty about shit guitars, I like fixing them up. But man, their idea of what they think is acceptable to even let leave the factory is unbelievable. The flaws on the guitars I've seen, and obviously on mine, sincerely make me think that they don't even know what quality is.

Incidentally, a buddy of mine just got a quiet endorsement from Legator and was told by Legator that their guitars pretty much weren't nearly as good as the ones he already had and not to have high expectations for his new ones in comparison, which is fucking hilarious.

I'm stoked your guitar turned out good though man, I really like the looks of Legator's stuff aesthetically.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Nov 30, 2019)

Congrats !! It looks awesome ! Based on the sample of buyer experiences I know of, you seem to be in the lucky few.

@Lord Voldemort : Damn it’s sad that they told that to your friend. The only “big name” endorsee I know is Ed Garcia.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Dec 1, 2019)

You can find a bunch of Kiesel horror stories, but you'll find a million glowing reviews too. When you check, say, amazon for reviews on an item, you make sure there are hundreds, if not thousands, of reviews and it averages out to 4-5 stars. 

Yes, the likes of Kiesel have plenty of negative reviews, but there are TONS of positive reviews. Hell, two of my favorite guitars were Kiesel. Great quality, great price, and Chris Hong is the definition of customer service. When you have 500 reviews and average out at 4.5 stars, your chances are good of getting quality. You have 10 to 100 reviews and you average 2 stars, you're gambling hardcore going through with it. 

Look up reviews, and look how prevalent the good vs bad are. Listen to what is said in the negative reviews (ie: "I gave 1 star because a string was broken or the neck relief was off when it arrived from across the world" is silly.) Legator has some serious gripes in their reviews. Kiesel does too, but they're fewer and further between the amount of negative reviews Legator gets.

That said, it's always great when someone gambles and comes out on top. Glad OP got a great guitar for their money. It is a beautiful looking guitar, and I hope it keeps working out in their favor!

Congrats, and hngd!


----------



## HereComesTreble (Dec 2, 2019)

yellowv said:


> Congrats. I also recently got a Legator that is fantastic as well. However you will probably soon learn that no matter what some will always have to voice their opinions on this company even if they are turning things around.


Right. That is why I said I hope they continue in this direction because I already have my eye on another Ninja that is the step above this one. Their 2020 line looks great too, but when it comes to spending $1800 instead of $600, I need to be a little more confident in the quality I am paying for.


----------



## HereComesTreble (Dec 2, 2019)

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Congrats !! It looks awesome ! Based on the sample of buyer experiences I know of, you seem to be in the lucky few.
> 
> @Lord Voldemort : Damn it’s sad that they told that to your friend. The only “big name” endorsee I know is Ed Garcia.



I know it. There are endless horrible quality control issues that have been sent out in the past. The main reason I gambled on it was the price of the sale. Figured if I was ever going to give them a shot then it might as well be now. They seem to have started making changes for the better, but we will see how far that goes. I have high hopes for how young the company is. To be clear though, I am not trying to defend Legator for those. It is mind blowing that anybody would ever approve shipment of some of the stuff that has been posted, regardless of how busy or understaffed or any other excuse. It is a shame too because I feel like without the QC issues plaguing them, they would be doing good as a company. Their guitars really are excellent if you happen to be one of the lucky ones to receive yours in working order and not trashed. The neck is by far the most comfortable I have ever played.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 2, 2019)

hmm yes a rare positive review for legator from a new member, definitely not suspicious at all..


----------



## HereComesTreble (Dec 2, 2019)

One of the reasons I posted this in its own thread is to separate it from the older negative reviews. After talking to one of the guys from Legator for a while, plus the more recent reviews being more positive than negative, I get the feeling that they are really improving as a company. I am very curious to see what they are able to do over the next couple of years as long as they are not forced to throw in the towel. I cant speak on how they were in the past, but my recent experience with their customer service also gave me a boost of confidence in them as well. If I do ever have to return a guitar to them, I have zero worries that they will not make it right.

I know I sound pretty fanboyish through out this post, and I apologize.


----------



## HereComesTreble (Dec 2, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> hmm yes a rare positive review for legator from a new member, definitely not suspicious at all..


Lol fair enough. I almost didn't make this thread yet because I know how it looks. New user posting about a company with controversy all over it seems pretty TTM Guitarsy. I have been a lurker for years now, but havent had any post worthy purchases in the past. All of my 7 & 8 strings have been Schecter or Jackson and have been covered accurately. I figured this one would be worth breaking the ice over though.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 3, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> hmm yes a rare positive review for legator from a new member, definitely not suspicious at all..



I posted a positive Legator review a few weeks ago and I have been here for a bit.


----------



## QUADDITY (Dec 3, 2019)

HereComesTreble said:


> Lol fair enough. I almost didn't make this thread yet because I know how it looks. New user posting about a company with controversy all over it seems pretty TTM Guitarsy. I have been a lurker for years now, but havent had any post worthy purchases in the past. All of my 7 & 8 strings have been Schecter or Jackson and have been covered accurately. I figured this one would be worth breaking the ice over though.



Hey at least nobody said you were ruining the world and called you a sheep for buying a Legator guitar like they did me on my post here . Still really enjoying my b stock multi-scale Ninja 7 I got a few weeks ago. I play it daily. But there's also Lord Voldemort that ordered a b stock Ninja the same time as me and got a lemon.


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 3, 2019)

commented on mine a few times over the past few months as well, mine turned out fantastic for $450. no issues, the exact fan and parallel fret placement i wanted, super light weight, etc + that good guitar center return policy


----------



## yellowv (Dec 3, 2019)

I’m VERY happy with this guy.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Dec 4, 2019)

less than 7 posts, and joined on saturday? I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## QUADDITY (Dec 4, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> less than 7 posts, and joined on saturday? I'm calling bullshit.



Who cares? I joined this forum when I bought mine because it came up first in the search. Now I realize it's a bunch of guitar drama queens.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 4, 2019)

QUADDITY said:


> Who cares? I joined this forum when I bought mine because it came up first in the search. Now I realize it's a bunch of guitar drama queens.



I don't know why you're so sensitive to this. Look man, so Legator is legitimately notorious for putting out really bad instruments and then being dicks about it when people try and return them. It's not fake news or liberal propoganda, it's just objective fact. People on this board are really into guitars, so any small brands are always given a chance, and people here absolutely love brands like Agile, Harley Benton, etc, that give out good shit with awesome accountability when they give out bad stuff.

You don't need to insult everyone on this board because they noticed that Legator generally has had shitty quality control and awful accountability for said control because you like your guitar, man.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 4, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> less than 7 posts, and joined on saturday? I'm calling bullshit.



I’ve been here for 12 years.


----------



## QUADDITY (Dec 5, 2019)

Lord Voldemort said:


> You don't need to insult everyone on this board because they noticed that Legator generally has had shitty quality control and awful accountability for said control because you like your guitar, man.



I get that, I know they are a company that has ongoing QC problems your buy proved that. I'm not insulting everyone on the board I'm insulting people who pop into a thread with nothing else to say but accuse a new user of being a plant by the company to post a good review. Or calling people sheep and stuff that makes zero sense. That's just BS and very unwelcoming. Yes I happen to be happy with my Legator as are a couple other users. The animosity on this forum is ridiculous. Maybe I'm just too old and that's the way it is now with guys half my age. Get off my lawn! There's other forums that aren't like this.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Dec 5, 2019)

QUADDITY said:


> I get that, I know they are a company that has ongoing QC problems your buy proved that. I'm not insulting everyone on the board I'm insulting people who pop into a thread with nothing else to say but accuse a new user of being a plant by the company to post a good review. Or calling people sheep and stuff that makes zero sense. That's just BS and very unwelcoming. Yes I happen to be happy with my Legator as are a couple other users. The animosity on this forum is ridiculous. Maybe I'm just too old and that's the way it is now with guys half my age. Get off my lawn! There's other forums that aren't like this.


it's not the first time i've seen a company send a shill to post on a forum on their behalf. Not saying that's the situation, but it's fishy as fuck. Considering legator's track record of putting out garbage and getting defensive about it - i wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## yellowv (Dec 6, 2019)

Guess they sent me here as a 12 year member with close up pics of my guitar as a shill too? This has gotten ridiculous.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Dec 7, 2019)

yellowv said:


> Guess they sent me here as a 12 year member with close up pics of my guitar as a shill too? This has gotten ridiculous.


I didn't say that, but good on you to jump to conclusions. I'm glad you're happy with your guitar, but i don't understand why you're all defensive about it?

You got a good legator. Awesome. It looks like they're contracting with WMI which explains why their quality has gone up.

it doesn't change history, and it doesn't change poor managment and poor handling of customer complaints.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 7, 2019)

It’s pretty much exactly what was said.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 7, 2019)

The guy was literally called out for being new and complimenting Legator.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Dec 7, 2019)

yellowv said:


> The guy was literally called out for being new and complimenting Legator.


How is that not fishy to you?


----------



## yellowv (Dec 7, 2019)

Yeah I know we have never had a new member get a guitar before. Lol


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 7, 2019)

A real shill would never be so obvious. I know, I have a friend who used to do that for a living.


----------



## QUADDITY (Dec 9, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> How is that not fishy to you?



Well let's see I decided to buy a Legator. Not owning a 7 string before I searched Google. This forum came out on top and I joined. Right after I got accused of being a shill, called a sheep, told I was ruining the world for buying a cheap guitar from Legator, etc. I guess I should not assume sevenstring.org would welcome new members who bought a 7 string guitar and instead I would be seen as a plant.


----------



## QUADDITY (Dec 18, 2019)

Just had mine gone through and setup by a well known local luthier and everything is good with the guitar. Plays even better now.


----------



## JSanta (Dec 18, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> How is that not fishy to you?



I would have hoped the company would have asked if they could take pictures with something better than a potato as well...

Dude's excited about his guitar, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 18, 2019)

yellowv said:


> Guess they sent me here as a 12 year member with close up pics of my guitar as a shill too? This has gotten ridiculous.



Deep undercover. 

It's like those biker gang takedowns on the TV.


----------

